# Appleseed Shoot



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have an oppurtunity to attend a two-day appleseed shoot here in VA and I was wondering if anyone here has ever attended one of these classes. I have heard everything from "Great" to "Appleseed ruins good shooters". There must be a middle ground. Any thoughts.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Bishop746 said:


> "Appleseed ruins good shooters".


I've never heard that...quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Do you think its worth attending for someone with no formal rifle training. 

I only know what I've heard and I wanted more input. There are people who are not fans of the Appleseed method but not the organization itself.


----------

